

Renderings of Google's proposed new Mountain View campus - anigbrowl
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/27/8121679/google-new-headquarters-renderings

======
tomcam
Ambitious. The enormous clear canopies are a recipe for unbearable heat and
mugginess in the California daylight. I'm guessing there are some clever
ventilation schemes to counter it?

The high native grasses are perfect hiding places for vermin.

